# Flux TT30 or Union Force



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Force hands down. I've been riding flux on my park board this year, and committed myself to them because I bought them. I can honestly say I'm not impressed with the ankle strap and response. The toe strap is the best part. My Force fit like a glove. I'll be going back to Union for sure.


----------



## ghettoghost (Nov 14, 2010)

THe toe strap is the best part on the Union's?
I thought the toe strap on union's was an issue?


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

He probably means the toe strap of the Flux's.

I also hear Union's cap straps are poorly designed. Could be a lot better.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

That is on the older models and even those work almost all of the time when set up properly.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't speak for the Unions, as I haven't tried them. But I demoed the TT30s this weekend, and am considering them in my own binding hunt along with the Forces too (my K2 Sonics need replacing). They were my 5th option for bindings, but I'm glad I tried em out. I'm an intermediate rider and can't relate specifics as a proper reviewer would, but I thought they were responsive, comfortable, and sucked up the chop for a smooth ride. These are like day and night compared to my sonics. I was going faster than I had before as the speed chatter wasn't there. I had no problems with ratchets on or off. Did take half the morning to get em adjusted properly to my boots, and super easy to adjust.

I'm going to demo the Force's in couple weeks as well.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Flux TT30. Easy answer. Take the advice. If not, you still get a good binding. Just not the better option. Don't ask why. Just have faith.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

I switched to TT30's from Rome 390's this season, and will never look back. The best damn bindings I've ever ridden with so far.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've had the Flux Titan RK and the SF45.

The first time I tried them there were no pressure points whatsoever. I was so amazed. Very comfy bindings.
Easy to use, responsive for turns.

The only thing I don't like about Flux's are the low quality of strap materials used. Could be much improved.
The other issue is paint chipping off the base early on.

Otherwise, the baseplate and highbacks are excellently put together in terms of performance and fit.


----------



## ghettoghost (Nov 14, 2010)

Any other recommended bindings?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ghettoghost said:


> THe toe strap is the best part on the Union's?
> I thought the toe strap on union's was an issue?


No, the toe strap is the best part of flux, everything else is sub-par. But Union's new split strap is pretty good, much improved from the half caps of previous years.


----------



## Usher (Jan 13, 2012)

Bit of advice about unions.and It seems to be a common problem is that the ratchet on the toe strap is hard to release even when not done up tight.spoke to a lot of people who have the same issue and this is why I am now after new binding and my contacts have only seen 10 hours use.just sick of the ratchet been hard to release.if you don't mind this there great but for me it's a pain in the arse


----------

